# natures garden essential oils



## deg195 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all-
I love BB's patchouli but need to have it sooner than 10 d which is how long it takes me to get from them.  Has anyone tried Natures Garden's patchouli and Lavender? How do they compare? I love how BB's patchouli is sweeter than woodsy...
Thanks, Barb


----------



## judymoody (Aug 21, 2013)

New Directions Aromatics is very close to you geographically and their stuff is top notch.  You could also try Scent Works, they fullfill orders quickly and are also on the East Coast.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought a huge bunch of sample-sizes from NG, but I just checked, and no patchouli. Sorry. But their service is really quick!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 21, 2013)

Are there any reviews on them on NG?  I buy a lot from them but haven't tried those.


----------



## Honey B (Sep 9, 2013)

HI JUDY M.! PLEASE what is the address or website of the one on the East Coast?? NEWBIE HERE! Need MOST economical ($) source-doesn;t have to be East Coast,  also? Please???  : D Thanks in advance.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2013)

Google New Directions Aromatics or Camden Grey and you will find them.  I find that NDA ships a little faster.  NDA is in NY on the Canadian border; Camden Grey is in Florida.


----------

